# Boss handheld controllers for v plow



## Franklin6140 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hello, new on here but I'm looking for a used handheld controllers for my boss rt2 plow. I currently have the black box with switches and am looking for something a little more user-friendly, and hopefully wallet friendly. Thanks in advance!


----------



## STARSHIP (Dec 18, 2000)

I've seen used ones on Marketplace (200-250), but new aren't much more than that from snowplow parts companies like Mill Supply or CPW (270-300). We picked up a used truck for a partial plow/salt route, and it has the joystick controller. We've never had that controller before and it isn't too bad. Probably not quite as versitle as the smart touch pad though.


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

Where ar you located?


----------



## Franklin6140 (Feb 14, 2019)

grnleafgrnscape said:


> Where ar you located?


Three Rivers Michigan


----------



## Franklin6140 (Feb 14, 2019)

Franklin6140 said:


> Three Rivers Michigan


It's a little south of Kalamazoo and little north of Indiana


----------



## grnleafgrnscape (Nov 30, 2013)

I don't know what smart touch hand helds are over there, but can get new in box here for 245
Don't know what shipping would be


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Franklin6140 said:


> Hello, new on here but I'm looking for a used handheld controllers for my boss rt2 plow. I currently have the black box with switches and am looking for something a little more user-friendly, and hopefully wallet friendly. Thanks in advance!


I can't think of any much more user friendly than the old box with rocker switches. 
I wouldn't want to risk buying a used controller, except maybe for a backup. You don't know how much use the used one had, unless someone bought a hand held with their plow and decided to switch to a joystick.


----------



## Franklin6140 (Feb 14, 2019)

EWSplow said:


> I can't think of any much more user friendly than the old box with rocker switches.
> I wouldn't want to risk buying a used controller, except maybe for a backup. You don't know how much use the used one had, unless someone bought a hand held with their plow and decided to switch to a joystick.


Ok thanks for the info, so maybe it's best if I just stay with my box .I was just looking for something less bulky and cumbersome in the cab because it's not a permanent mount issue as I only mount my plow when I really need it and I don't want to permanently mount the controller. I thought the handheld controllers would work better for me in this case. Thank you guys for being so helpful.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Franklin6140 said:


> Ok thanks for the info, so maybe it's best if I just stay with my box .I was just looking for something less bulky and cumbersome in the cab because it's not a permanent mount issue as I only mount my plow when I really need it and I don't want to permanently mount the controller. I thought the handheld controllers would work better for me in this case. Thank you guys for being so helpful.


When I used the controller box, I didn't mount it. I got used to having it on my left leg and operating it with my left hand while steering and shifting with my right.


----------

